# Sony a580 hi speed sync



## Jace (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, maybe I'm an idiot and just overlooked the setting, or maybe it's my flash. (Newegg.com - Bower SFD728C Auto-Focus Digital Flash for Canon E-TTL I&#47;II Dedicated )

But I can't find a setting for upping my sync for the flash, meaning I can't get it above 1/160th when using either the on-camera flash, OR the mounted flash. Any ideas? Is it just not possible?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 28, 2011)

Found this...


> High Speed Sync (HSS) shooting with shutter speeds up to 1/4000s is available with Sony HVL-F58AM and HVL-F42AM external flash units.



And your link is for a Canon compatible flash, not Sony.


----------



## Jace (Sep 28, 2011)

Lmao, thanks Mike, didn't even realize that. It's what I get for rushing 

Thanks for the info, most of what I found talked about rigging stuff up... I'm not so much into rigging yet.


----------

